# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of February 2005

## Seeker

Introduction:
This came about as the result of a discussion in chat.  Every month, I'll post a task for everyone that is interested to try to accomplish while lucid dreaming.  Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!

Whoever completes the task gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the task have the right to add this GIF to their signatures when this month has ended.

Task for this month:

Stand on your head



PS.  I've been told that these tasks are too easy.  The task for March will be harder, I promise.

----------


## nina

Woohoo...I SO nailed this one:





> _Originally posted by Lucidnina_
> *Basically I just did a hand stand...I stayed up for a few seconds...then fell over (felt EXACTLY like doing a hand stand in real life). Then I remembered that the task was supposed to be to stand on your HEAD...so I did another hand stand and I had one of my dream characters nearby hold my legs in the air so I wouldn't fall over, I then bent my arms to the point where I was doing a head stand. Then my dream character let go, I stayed there for a few seconds, then fell over. It really felt exactly as it would in real life...I know b/c I've done plenty of head stands just not for a few years. It didn't interfere with my lucidity at all. Afterwards I think I flew around and found other things to do. I need more tasks!!  
> *

----------


## Alex D

Ooh, I'm definately going to dive this one a go,hopefully my dry patch will end before the end of the month.

----------


## Fetish

i might give it a try infact ill do it if i get LD and sont wake up 5 sec later

----------


## Sand-Man

Accomplished...

I did a head stand and after a sec. I just floated up for some reason.

----------


## Placebo

Yep, I did a handstand last night

My dream was real wierd though, during the handstand a comic mosquito appeared and red text came out it's face saying 'Shhhh'
I then stood up and the dream began to disappear and I woke :/

----------


## Gothlark

I did it the night after hearing about it on YIM because the site was down.  I did it about three times, looking at moving cars upside down.  I lost lucidity on the third time.  Funny story, I was trying to fly and would end up landing on my head, thinking my subconscious was messing with me.  About mid-day after it, I realized that my subconscious helped me complete the task.   ::lol::

----------


## Howie

Does floating upsidedown for about three seconds count? 
As I was floating  I recalled the _Task._
I don't know why but instead of trying a regular hand stand, since I was already floating I foated upside down. I actually lost my equlibrium?!? I never thought about even having that in my lucid. I suppose had I chose not to I would not have. Just another preconcieved outcome.
Anyway I awoke then.   ::shakehead2::

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by lucidnina+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lucidnina)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Woohoo...I SO nailed this one:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lucidnina
> ...



I need more tasks!   ::roll::   You suck>
Try dream sharing.   ::wink::

----------


## Alex D

God, I'm really having trouble with this one.

By the way, whats up with the tables arround members avatars in this topic? Not a big problem, they'rejust too wide in this one for some reason.

EDIT: Ah the medal for the task is skrewing up the tables, no biggie. Though it might be worth shrinking it a bit.

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by Alex D_
> *EDIT: Ah the medal for the task is skrewing up the tables, no biggie. Though it might be worth shrinking it a bit.*



 Yeah, the one I made before was 144x27 pixels, which I made to fit snugly in the space where the stars should go, but this one is 178x33 pixels which is too big.  ::shock:: 

EDIT: Did I give you the smaller version? I cant remember if I did or not.  ::|:

----------


## nina

Badges? I don't need no stinkin badges...

Nah, I completed the task but I don't need to put it in my avatar just so everyone can see how special I am. Frankly, I don't like the idea of giving people medals. Not to mention the fact that people can be lying just to get a badge and look special...but that's just me.   ::?:

----------


## Placebo

You're just bitter because you can't have one  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

Um yeah that's it.  :tongue2: 

I COULD do the thing like you did and sneak it into my avatar. No, honestly though I just think they are kinda unnecessary and I don't like the huge spaces they create around the peoples' names...just seems like clutter to me.

----------


## Rakkantekimusouka

I'm always tempted to say I did when I didn't -- but the badge isn't that all-consuming for me, and I don't really want to lie.

Yay honesty!

----------


## Placebo

I've been completely honest about everything on the site, but I guess it can be tempting to cheat :

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *I just think they are kinda unnecessary and I don't like the huge spaces they create around the peoples' names...just seems like clutter to me.*



I don't know if you've seen the previous badge, but the last one fit perfectly in the space where the stars should have gone. 

This was the size I made to fit exactly;


However, the large one was used instead.  ::huh2::

----------


## luckegrlGC

last night all the dream characters kept talking and talking. So i did your little challenge out of boredom.  (very bad at headstands in regular life) it took me a few tries, but i got it. After another ten minutes, someone asked me what i was doing. Then i left the room. There out of sheer boredom, i tried to get my DG to come and talk, i did. 
This stuff just gets easier with time.

----------


## MonkeyElk

I'm sorry, but I like the idea of the badges, makes it a lil more fun to accomplish the task.  After reading this thread, I would really like to try and accomplish it, although it maybe easy for some, I think it will probably will be difficult for me and upon achieving it, if i do, I would like the badge to show everyone that I accomplished it.  and if people do lie about it, well screw them, they know they really didn't do it, and sucks to be them...

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by MonkeyElk_
> *if people do lie about it, well screw them, they know they really didn't do it, and sucks to be them...*



Exactly, who cares if some badge whore says that they did it and really didn't. It makes no difference to us in the long-run.

----------


## Seeker

:Oops:   I'll upload the smaller badge this weekend.  Not had a chance yet.   :Oops:

----------


## Aphius

The worst part is that it messes up my little setup in my location, its gone all screw wiff.  :tongue2:

----------


## Merck

Does it count if you can't remember it?  Because technically I guess I have been dreaming my whole life but I don't always remember my dreams (still working on that).  I think the odds are probably good that I did a hand stand in one of those forgotten dreams.  I'm just kidding though.  Although I think I may be making some headway with the WILD method.  I'll keep honing my skills with that method and hopefully I will be on my way to exploring my subconscious.

----------


## Seeker

::sunflower::   Better now?  ::sunflower:: 

Just wait for next month!  Hehe!  I bet NONE of YOU can do it!

----------


## MonkeyElk

Wooohoo, I did it!! This morning I woke up after only 3hrs of sleeping and drank last night so I had taken a b-6 to help elimnate the alcohol in my bloodstream, it works, no hangovers, but also had some crazy lucids this morning, and out of nowhere I had remembered about the task, and I did a crazy headstand, it took me a while to get my legs to kick up over my head (can never do it in real life) but the lack of gravity definately gave me the advantage.

----------


## White Shadow

Does it count if you take your head off, then stand on it? Or perhaps you stand on another version of yourself?   ::?:  

WS

----------


## Seeker

[quote]Does it count if you take your head off, then stand on it? Or perhaps you stand on another version of yourself?   ::?:  

WS

Sure, are you saying you did this?

----------


## Krippe

done. although i didn't stand with my head alone, i supported with my hands. it was fairly simple i thought, i was stiff as a board.
the only thing that pissed me off witht his one was that when i fell because the fall made me wake up   :Mad:

----------


## reverie

I did it. Does it count if my mom held my legs up for me?

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> * *Better now? 
> 
> Just wait for next month! *Hehe! *I bet NONE of YOU can do it!*



Ha .I did it  :Exclaim:   uuh -what is it?         DO I get a badge now? J/K   ::lol::

----------


## Seeker

reverie only gets to display the badge for two days  :Sad: 

Oh well, better than not at all  :smiley: 

Next month, oh next month!

April will be pretty cool as well thanks to a neat suggestion from Lucidnina!

----------


## cerebusdreamer

I did it!
I did it!
I did it!!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

And it was in a very vivid lucid dream! It was a great pleasure remembering in the lucid dream about the task that Seeker gave in the forum! At the moment that I remembered I put my hands in the floor and get upside down, with the head in the floor. It was very easy to do.

Seeker, I'm a bit confused. Where do I put the badge? I saw in your first post that people had to put it in their signature but I saw the guys putting the badge near the avatar. What's the correct place? Or it's up to me?

----------


## will.i.am

Well i tried during a WILD this morning but i wasnt fosuced and lost lucidity.  Ill try again this afternoon.

----------

